# Need Some String Jig Ideas



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

This jig cost around $100 including the Jurassic arms from Mike, the strut, and associated hardware. I can get around 300# and can make a string while stretching and serving another.

Cya!


----------



## SDLAW (Aug 28, 2006)

Here ya go. Have fun.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=464240&highlight=string+jig


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

BTW, The nylon washer concept is stolen dierct from Deezlin's web site... Works great!

Cya!


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

*bdca* mine is exactly like yours!!! I bought my arms from mike also. they work great and get little to no peep rotation. I got my unistrut at menards and made a stretcher similar to yours only it has a turnbuckle hook.


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

dartonkid said:


> *bdca* mine is exactly like yours!!! I bought my arms from mike also. they work great and get little to no peep rotation. I got my unistrut at menards and made a stretcher similar to yours only it has a turnbuckle hook.


Great minds.......

I also have a turnbuckle, which is a bit easier to put on the pressure, but I wanted to keep the strut to 6' and my longest string is 56 1/2". I use it on my cables.

Cya!


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

bdca,

Do you have a parts list used to build you jig? I think I can figure it out from the pics, but it would be easier if you have a parts list.

I already have the Jurassic jig.

Thanks,

:cocktail:LastCall:cocktail:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

bdca said:


> BTW, The nylon washer concept is stolen dierct from Deezlin's web site... Works great!
> 
> Cya!


Well, they are not nylon, but that is OK. I know others will copy my jig. That is OK too. Now, if you decide to start producing them for sale, I will be a little bent.


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Deezlin's little jon jig is the best on the market and yes it is expensive but I can assure you the strings will be betterthan with a homemade jig. There are things you can do on his jig you cant on the others.


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

Deezlin said:


> Well, they are not nylon, but that is OK. I know others will copy my jig. That is OK too. Now, if you decide to start producing them for sale, I will be a little bent.


I thought the nylon washers would be more string friendly...

Making and selling jigs is the last thing in the world I want to do...the stings are also just for personal use. 

Quite frankly, if I was going to be making strings in our shop, I'd go straight for the Little Jon... We have the Yellowstone jig which is not much better than mine and a lot more expensive.

Cya!


----------



## bdca (Apr 9, 2007)

LastCall said:


> bdca,
> 
> Do you have a parts list used to build you jig? I think I can figure it out from the pics, but it would be easier if you have a parts list.
> 
> ...


I am a partner in a company in Nicolasville...I used to spend 2 weeks a month there.

Parts: 1 piece of 1 5/8 "Super Strut" 6' or 10', deep version
1 pak of 3/8 Super Strut Cone Nuts
1 Pak of 1/2" Cone nuts
2 3/8" bolts and steel and Nylon washers for Gerrard Arms
2 4 hole Superstrut L brackets
4 1/2" bolts for L Brackets
2 1/2" eye hooks, one short, one long.
1 1/2" wing nut plus 1/2" nuts, steel and nylon washers for stretchers
2 SS S hooks
1 Spring not critical..it just keeps the stretcher level when loose.

The Deezle washers are made up of 2 nylon washers and a nylon spacer with a 1/4 inch x 3/4" nut and bolt.

You could substitute a 1/2" threaded knob for the wing nut or even a 320lb turnbuckle for the longer Eye hook if you have the length.

I hope this helps...


Cya!


----------



## LastCall (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks,

Guess I will be heading to the hardware store this weekend?


:cocktail:LastCall:cocktail:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I just saw pics of my string jig!!!! Ooops, I don't have the autographed version.................


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

This jig is 24" long and it can make a flemish-twist string from 46"-65"


----------

